# Costco Prime Packer Brisket and Wet Aging



## sontavas (Aug 22, 2017)

I have been searching for a prime packer brisket for quiet some time.  I have smoked many choice packers, which all turned out delicious, but I really wanted to get my hands on a prime packer to see if it made any difference.  Well, as luck would have it, my local Costco had prime packers this weekend for $3.99 per pound.

So, here is the dilemma.  I have a party coming up on September 2nd where I had planned on smoking a brisket.  I purchased this packer on August 19th and it has a "sell by date" of Aug 24th.  I have read virtually every thread on here about freezing and wet aging briskets, but I am still conflicted.  I can either freeze the brisket tonight and begin thawing in about 6-7 days -or- I can wet age in the cryo until the smoke (that will be a 2 week wet age until the cook) .  I think my preference would be to wet age, but there is a part of me that is a bit concerned about leaving it in the fridge for 2 weeks and any potential spoilage.  

Essentially, I am looking for some re-assurance that wet-aging a brisket for two weeks (in the cryovac) is acceptable from a food safety perspective.  I would love to hear everyone's thoughts on the matter.

Thanks!


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Aug 22, 2017)

Why not marinade it and freeze it. I do it all the time.


----------



## zymer (Aug 22, 2017)

Should be fine unless there is something funky in that particular piece and as long as the cryovac is well-sealed. When I worked for a meat company, our office would regularly get a bulk deal on cases of cryovac prime rib.  Some guys would wet age for 3-4 weeks.

A few notes on expiry dates:

"Sell By" means the retailer must remove from the shelf on that date.  The product will remain wholesome for anywhere from a few days (ground meats) to a couple weeks (bacon, yogurt).

"Best By" means the product is at maximum quality up to that date.  It doesn't usually apply to food safety.

"Use By" is similar to "best by," but may indicate the product degrades more quickly post-date and may factor in certain food safety issues.

Note that all these expiry dates refer to _unopened _product. One the seal is broken, the introduction of oxygen and possible microbials, as well as storage temp, can accelerate the decaying timeline.  Depends on the product, though.  An opened jar of pickles will last a lot longer than one of mayonnaise. 

Here's more than you ever wanted to know about expiry dates:  https://www.fsis.usda.gov/wps/porta...eling/food-product-dating/food-product-dating


----------



## sam gold (Jan 23, 2018)

I know this is late, but I want to add my vote for wet aging.  I bought a Costco brisket and aged it for 30 days in December.  It worked out perfectly.  In fact, I'm aging a Rib Eye right now the same way for the last 53 days.  I see a big steak in my future this weekend.


----------

